
Tesla Model Y takes the ultimate off-road challenge and wins - CarCooler
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-y-ultimate-off-road-challenge-wins/
======
vhodges
Nice! But from the title I thought it'd done something like Hells Gate in Moab

[https://www.google.com/search?q=moab+utah+hells+gate&oq=moab...](https://www.google.com/search?q=moab+utah+hells+gate&oq=moab+utah+hell&aqs=chrome.2.0j69i57j0l2j0i22i30.7671j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

